# Canadian Guitar Making Kits



## BFender

Hi folks,

I am new to the forum and excited to learn from others. I would like to try my hand at making an acoustic guitar and thought it might be easiest to start with a kit. In your experience, is this a good way to get started? Is there a Canadian supplier of such kits?

I look forward to your replies.

Take care,

Bill


----------



## Hamstrung

BFender said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am new to the forum and excited to learn from others. I would like to try my hand at making an acoustic guitar and thought it might be easiest to start with a kit. In your experience, is this a good way to get started? Is there a Canadian supplier of such kits?
> 
> I look forward to your replies.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Bill


I'd be interested to hear if there are any Canadian suppliers of kits too. I've not heard of any but who knows?
I do know that StewMac has kits and they do ship to Canada. Welcome to the forum by the way!

STEWMAC.COM : Guitar, Mandolin, Ukulele, Fiddle, Violin, Dulcimer Kits at


----------



## Lincoln

Welcome
Another source although not Canadian, they do ship to Canada & take paypal
http://http://www.grizzly.com/products/category.aspx?key=235040


----------



## Short Circuit

Here is one more source for guitar kits.

Mark

Guitar And Bass Kits


----------



## BFender

Awesome!! Thanks for the lead.

Take care,

Bill


----------



## BFender

Hey Lincoln,

Thanks for the website. I'll check it out.

Take care,

Bill


----------



## BFender

Great site, Mark. Thanks!!

Take care,

Bill


----------



## gtract

Hi Bill. David Freeman runs Timeless Instruments, a luthiery school and supplier, in Tugaske Saskatchewan. Current Luthier Supplies and Kits Catalog from Timeless Instruments. 
Dave.


----------



## BFender

Wow, this is great. Thanks very much, Dave.

Take care,

Bill


----------



## Hamstrung

Here's another Canadian company that has many kits. Mostly electric but a couple acoustic as well. I haven't tried any of these so I can't vouch for quality but they aren't very expensive. 

https://geargottago.com/onsale/catalog/index.php?cPath=124


----------



## dodgechargerfan

Nice! I just found my next project. Likely one for next winter.


----------



## Big Jay

Here's a seller on ebay who makes and sell some very nice Gibson style kits, just body and neck though. http://stores.ebay.ca/precisionguitarkits


----------



## Hamstrung

Found this link for PRS style kits on the AGF forum. Look like nice kits, though not Acoustic or Canadian in deference to the OP. 

PVX Guitars - Guitar Kits Featuring Mahogany, Maple and Rosewood


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer

That looks amazing. I think I see a singlecut in my future 

Thanks Dan



Hamstrung said:


> Found this link for PRS style kits on the AGF forum. Look like nice kits, though not Acoustic or Canadian in deference to the OP.
> 
> PVX Guitars - Guitar Kits Featuring Mahogany, Maple and Rosewood


----------

